# Marco Island area advice



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have advice/input regarding going out of Marco Island during late winter for snook on the fly? I have the opportunity to fish this area if I'd like, but am not familiar with it.

Any tips welcome - I'd be going with a guide and fly fishing only. Snook would be the target species. I understand they can be good that time of year.

Thanks.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey, I'm a guide in estero bay but when I go camping I always fish in Marco. The best luck I've had is either around docks at night or Cape Ramano on low tide. The snook and redfish will be hugging the edge off the beach and mud banks. 

I hope this helps!


----------

